# Warhammer Wunschliste



## Vallar (21. Februar 2008)

kA ob es sowas schonmal gab (meine SuFu spintn ma wieder-.-^^) deshalb erstell ich ma nen neuen thread.
hier könnten wir jetzt ma drüber diskutieren was noch so alles schönes in spiel kommen könnte / sollte wie zb. würd ich mir wünschen das es eine klasse geben könnte die stealth fähigkeiten hat, auch wenns nicht wirklich zum original TT passen würde, ich fänds auf jedenfall nett ^^ oder halt sowas wie gestaltenwandler (ähnliuch dem WoW dudu nur in WAR flair^^ nicht sone schmusekatzen)
joar ihr könnt ja noch nen paar beispiele nennen was ihr alles toll finden würdet und gern noch dabei hättet (auch wenn es schier unmöglich scheinen sollte, ist ja nur nen fantasiethread^^ lasst eurer krativität freien lauf, dürfen auch exotische dinge sein ;D)


----------



## Bloodlight (21. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich will fear für die auserwälten ^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (21. Februar 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich will fear für die auserwälten ^^


Hardcoremodus

Tot --> Reroll Stufe 1


----------



## Rashnuk (21. Februar 2008)

Hoffentlich kommt das nicht hasse fear ^^
Sonst Rüstungen Colorieren das wär mal was nicht das mal ppinke schuhe gelber Helm braune Schultern dann entstehen aba najo Pinker Ork Schwartza is imba


----------



## Bugged (21. Februar 2008)

Rüstungen kann man soweit ich weiß färben und noch mit Gedöns ausstatten. Fear hoffe ich doch dass nicht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Hannibal- (21. Februar 2008)

FEAR olol wenn ich des wort schon wieder lesen muss
spiel atm noch wow ( -.- )   und DURFTE letztens in ein ab mit  sage und schreibe  < 7 > Hexxern auf seiten der horde    boahhh hab ich n hals bekommen  deshalb hoffe ich schon ma das es keinen fear geben wird

des weitern hoff ich ma das man nich für alles und jeden ruf farmen muss und die mounts nich so teuer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (21. Februar 2008)

Weitere Klassen irgendwann einmal und Parteien, die so im Tabletop nicht vorhanden sind (Estalia, Tilea, Arabia, Cathay usw.)


----------



## midknight (21. Februar 2008)

Eine automatische Rechtschreibprüfung die jede getippte Zeile der Spieler selbstständig korrigiert und lesbar für alle macht!


----------



## Sukiz (21. Februar 2008)

mein wünsch ist eigentlich ganz simpel und zwar das war ein gutes spiel wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (21. Februar 2008)

Es wurde mal gesagt das CC-Fähigkeiten die dafür Sorgen das "man die Kontrolle über seinen Charakter verliert und nur zusehen kann wie man stirbt" - keinen Spaß machen. Daher denke ich das es Fähigkeiten wie "Fear", wenn überhaupt im Spiel vorhanden, nicht sehr mächtig sein werden.


----------



## Rakna_Rok (21. Februar 2008)

Ein Buffsystem so wie in DAoC.


btw... weis jemand zufällig etwas darüber wie das buffsystem aussieht? Für infos oder einen link wäre ich dankbar.


MFG
Rakna


----------



## Sin (22. Februar 2008)

Gibt nur eins was ich mir wünsche: Eine reife Community mit der man gerne zusammen/gegeneinander spielt.


----------



## Sabaoth (22. Februar 2008)

Ich wünsche mir : -Ausgelassene Schlachten an Burgen (->DAoC^^) an Wochenenden
                           -Schöne Charakterdetails (zb nicht solche klotzhände wie in WoW)
                           -Individualisierung der Waffen (andere Klingenfarben oder Hefte etc.)


----------



## Rosengarten (22. Februar 2008)

Ich würd mir wünschen später jeder Charakter ganz individuell ist und sich von anderen abhebt und das nicht nur durch einen Totenschädel auf der rechten Schulter etc.
Fände es auch noch gut, wenn in den Addons, die wahrscheinlich folgen werden nahc und nach alle Rassen ins Spiel eingezogen werden und es vielleich sogar noch eine Dritte-Fraktion gibt.

P.S.: Bloß kein Fear, gegen Verwandlungscharaktere hätte ich nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Duskfall334 (27. Februar 2008)

ich würde mich auf nette leute ... und eine gute atmosphäre zu haben!!
Und das man bei den charaktern grösse dicke xD .. einstellen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Ah ja und das es gleichmässig zwischen Zerstörung und Ordnug ist


----------



## Navidgirnuod (5. März 2008)

ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen (doch werd ich nicht müde HI)

sie müssen irgentwie die parteien ausgleichen, da vermutlich vor allem zu anfang die ordnung viel zahlreicher sein wird als die zerstörung

ausserdem darf es nicht laggen... ich verzichte auf jede grafikpracht jede noch so tolle glänzende rüstung oder magieeffekt solange es nicht lagt oder ruckelt

ich spiel schon zulange die verschiedensten onlinespiele und immer hatte man dieses nervende ruckeln sobald mehr leute irgentetwas tun


----------



## drunker (5. März 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen (doch werd ich nicht müde HI)
> 
> sie müssen irgentwie die parteien ausgleichen, da vermutlich vor allem zu anfang die ordnung viel zahlreicher sein wird als die zerstörung



das sehe ich nicht so. bei umfragen in diversen foren sieht man, dass die seite de zerstörung beliebter ist. und auch hier im forum gibts im ordner zerstörung mehr einträge (interesse?) als bei ordnung.

grundsätzlich stimme ich aber zu, die seiten müssen ausbalanciert sein ... notfalls durch NPC ...


----------



## Pente (5. März 2008)

Ich dachte das spiel heißt "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning" und nicht "Wünsch dir was" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry für den Spamm aber ich konnt's mir echt nicht verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aganor (5. März 2008)

Also die Schlachten werden mit NPC's ausgeglichen, aber das wurde ja schon oft von seiten der Entwickler gesagt. 

Also ich wünsch mir ’nen groß’n Ork mit ’nem groß’n bös’n Schwert! Un’ dann werd ich da Stump’nz noch kürza mach’n biz se nich’ größa sin’ alz ein Hasä da ich mir da Halz runterschieb!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reak (5. März 2008)

Ich hatte in War gern Gute Gm's  und das algemein auf die ordnung des servers geachtet wird


----------



## waven (5. März 2008)

Große, stämmige Orkseeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Große, aber trotzdem nicht übertriebene Waffen ...
Gute Community wie in LotRo ...
Gutes PvP System ...
Gutes Belobigungs System ...

Und das das Spiel endlich erscheint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (5. März 2008)

cooö wäre wenn  nicht nur der char mitaltern würde, sondern auch die rüstung um so länger man sie trägt... sprich setzt moss an, bekommt risse farbe blättert ab, aber sie ist noch so hart wie vorher! !! !!


----------



## gultis (5. März 2008)

balance und .... das das model der neuen     ( kommendes armeebuch)   kampfechsen übernommen wird und nicht die alten klotze ins spiel kommen 

 mal nen  link zum prachtstück

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s131/Ga...lf_Cold_One.jpg


----------



## Exeone (5. März 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> cooö wäre wenn  nicht nur der char mitaltern würde, sondern auch die rüstung um so länger man sie trägt... sprich setzt moss an, bekommt risse farbe blättert ab, aber sie ist noch so hart wie vorher! !! !!




das finde ich ne gute idee dann müsste aber noch hinzukommen das der char auch naben kriegt so wie in fable


----------



## sTereoType (5. März 2008)

hmmm...ich wünsch mir...mal sehen... genau:  KRIEG - KRIEG einfach überall
achja: und einen eimer mit wasser zum blut abspülen^^


----------



## Tünnes (5. März 2008)

Also vondem was ich bisher gehört habe wünsch ich mir fast nicht viel mehr.
Von dem was ich bisher gelesen habe gibt es viele Sachen die in WoW einfach nerven in WAR nicht mehr.
Und noch dazu gibt es geile Sachen die es in WoW gar nicht gibt.

Was ich mir echt wünsche ist das WAR kein Item bassiertes Spiel wird, wo man eigentlich nichst können muss sondern nur genug Zeit investieren muss.
Des weiteren hoffe ich das es bei Quests nicht so Sachen gibt wo man ohne ende suchen muss bzw. bei buffed nach den coords suchen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (5. März 2008)

Tünnes schrieb:


> Des weiteren hoffe ich das es bei Quests nicht so Sachen gibt wo man ohne ende suchen muss bzw. bei buffed nach den coords suchen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Wälzer des Wissens" (wie ich finde ein äußerst originelle Übersetzung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) an die Macht!


----------



## Pente (6. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir:
> 
> - Weniger "Kiddies" im Spiel (damit mein ich nicht das Alter)
> - Eine anständige Community (anders als bei WoW momentan)
> ...




Was ich mich dennoch bei solchen Posts dann immer Frage: wenn euch WoW / die Community und all das so ankotzt wieso spielt ihr es dann überhaupt noch und tragt mit "stolzer Brust" euren virtuellen e-Penis 70er in der Signatur? Ich versteh das nicht das ist halt ein Widerspruch in sich. Ja ich habe auch 2 1/2 Jahre lang WoW gespielt aber als es mich so ankotzte, wie hier geschildert,habe ich einfach damit aufgehört ich spiel nun knapp 10 Monate nicht und man glaubt es kaum es gibt ein Leben weit ab von irgendwelchen Login-Servern und WoW Realms  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist halt wie all diejenigen die sagen "Bild Zeitung ist der letzte Rotz" und trotzdem kaufen sie jeden Sonntag brav die "Bild am Sonntag" weil die Bildchen so schön sind  ... komische Welt


----------



## Fabi_an (6. März 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Was ich mich dennoch bei solchen Posts dann immer Frage: wenn euch WoW / die Community und all das so ankotzt wieso spielt ihr es dann überhaupt noch und tragt mit "stolzer Brust" euren virtuellen e-Penis 70er in der Signatur? Ich versteh das nicht das ist halt ein Widerspruch in sich. Ja ich habe auch 2 1/2 Jahre lang WoW gespielt aber als es mich so ankotzte, wie hier geschildert,habe ich einfach damit aufgehört ich spiel nun knapp 10 Monate nicht und man glaubt es kaum es gibt ein Leben weit ab von irgendwelchen Login-Servern und WoW Realms
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das unterschreibe ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S: Mich haben auch gewisse Dinge an WoW gestört und ich spiele es nicht mehr.


----------



## Draco1985 (6. März 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Was ich mich dennoch bei solchen Posts dann immer Frage: wenn euch WoW / die Community und all das so ankotzt wieso spielt ihr es dann überhaupt noch und tragt mit "stolzer Brust" euren virtuellen e-Penis 70er in der Signatur? Ich versteh das nicht das ist halt ein Widerspruch in sich. Ja ich habe auch 2 1/2 Jahre lang WoW gespielt aber als es mich so ankotzte, wie hier geschildert,habe ich einfach damit aufgehört ich spiel nun knapp 10 Monate nicht und man glaubt es kaum es gibt ein Leben weit ab von irgendwelchen Login-Servern und WoW Realms
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt drauf an, wie gut man darin ist, die Dinge zu ignorieren, die einem nicht passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meine, nur weil einem die Community nicht gefällt, muss nicht das komplette Spiel gleich Sch... sein.

Dazu kommt, dass wohl einige WoW nur noch als "Übergangsspiel" verwenden, bis ihre MMO-Hoffnung erscheint. Macht halt keinen Sinn, für ein halbes Jahr noch was komplett neues anzufangen.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. März 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass wohl einige WoW nur noch als "Übergangsspiel" verwenden, bis ihre MMO-Hoffnung erscheint. Macht halt keinen Sinn, für ein halbes Jahr noch was komplett neues anzufangen.



Echt, sowas gibt es? Ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, auch nur übergangsweise etwas zu spielen, was mir eigentlich keinen Spaß mehr macht. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man gezwungen wird mindestens 5 Stunden am Tag mit einem Computerspiel verbringen zu müssen.


----------



## Ascían (7. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Oh dafür musstest aber bestimmt lange überlegen. Wenn Du anständig lesen bzw. verstehen könntest, hättest Du wahscheinlich bemerkt, das es genau solche wie Du sind, die nicht nur mir sondern den meisten in der Community auf den Sack gehen. Nichts zum Thema sagen können/wollen aber rumflamen!!! Und ob ich und wie ich WoW noch bis WAR bzw. AoC spiele, lass mal schön mein Problem sein! Ich habe mich zum Thema "WAR Wunschliste" geäussert und Ende. Ausserdem lassen wir es mal schön bleiben über die Penisse anderer zu Philosophieren, da ziehste den kürzeren glaub´s mir.
> 
> Dein Thread sagt mir wieder nur eins: Du hast langeweile, und willst andere belehren wie toll doch dein RL ist. Wirklich Super! Ich würde mich eher fragen, was mit deinem Charakter (RL) nicht stimmt, wenn Du (wie Du ja selbst sagst) wegen solcher Querelen aufhörst zu Zocken... Soll aber nicht mein Problem sein! (Merkste was???)
> P.S.:Scheint ja auch ein sinnvolles RL zu sein, in dem man schon vor Release eine Gilde gründet. *OLOLOL*



Bleib bei WoW, ich war selten nach dem Lesen eines Posts mehr überzeugt dass der Ersteller dahin gehört.


----------



## Pente (7. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Oh dafür musstest aber bestimmt lange überlegen. Wenn Du anständig lesen bzw. verstehen könntest, hättest Du wahscheinlich bemerkt, das es genau solche wie Du sind, die nicht nur mir sondern den meisten in der Community auf den Sack gehen. Nichts zum Thema sagen können/wollen aber rumflamen!!! Und ob ich und wie ich WoW noch bis WAR bzw. AoC spiele, lass mal schön mein Problem sein! Ich habe mich zum Thema "WAR Wunschliste" geäussert und Ende. Ausserdem lassen wir es mal schön bleiben über die Penisse anderer zu Philosophieren, da ziehste den kürzeren glaub´s mir.
> 
> Dein Thread sagt mir wieder nur eins: Du hast langeweile, und willst andere belehren wie toll doch dein RL ist. Wirklich Super! Ich würde mich eher fragen, was mit deinem Charakter (RL) nicht stimmt, wenn Du (wie Du ja selbst sagst) wegen solcher Querelen aufhörst zu Zocken... Soll aber nicht mein Problem sein! (Merkste was???)
> P.S.:Scheint ja auch ein sinnvolles RL zu sein, in dem man schon vor Release eine Gilde gründet. *OLOLOL*



Also ich weiss nun ja nicht was du damit bezweckt hast aber dank diesem Post hast du mich nun doch voll und ganz davon überzeugt, dass nicht ich sondern du derjenige bist der zu dem Teil der WoW Community zählt mit dem niemand etwas zu tun haben will. 

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern von meinem "RL" geredet zu haben, du kannst mich gerne darüber aufklären, scheinst ja doch einiges darüber zu wissen. Ich habe noch nichteinmal von Penissen geredet, klingt komisch ist aber so. Lesen scheint echt mittlerweile eine Kunst geworden zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schade, dass 60% der WoW Community weder mit Eloquenz gesegnet noch zu anständigen *sachlichen* Diskussionen in der Lage sind.

So jetzt am besten einfach wieder deinen Koffer packen und hoffen, dass deine 0815 "OLOLOL"-Kiddie Flames niemand gesehen hat.

PS: eines möchte ich hier noch festhalten ... ich Flame nur, habe keine Ahnung von WAR und bin da um Leuten wie dir auf den Sack zu gehen. Gut, dass wir das geklärt haben. Kannst dir die Mühe machen alle meine Beiträge zu WAR zu lesen ... dürften so knapp 200 allein hier im Forum sein. So und nun kannst wieder zurück in dein Sandkasten gehen, die Regenwürmer warten schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifk (7. März 2008)

Ich war wirklich noch nie, wirklich noch nie, so der gleichen Meinung wie Pente!
Je mehr ich in foren lese, des so mehr gebe ich die Hoffung auf, dass WAR auch nur ansatzweiße ne bessere community haben wird wie WoW.

Schade eigentlich, aber zum Glück gibt es ja noch die Leute die ich kenne... 
Lasst uns alle hoffen das ich mich irre, sorry für Offtopic, habe das musst ich mal los werden.

greetz Rifk


----------



## Abyssion (7. März 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Lesen scheint echt mittlerweile eine Kunst geworden zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lesen scheint echt eine Kunst geworden zu sein da stimme ich dir zu. 
Aber Gratulation mit dem Wort "Eloquenz" hast du jetzt die Hälfte des Forums ins grübeln gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Back to Topic -->
Dinge die ich mir für WAR wünsche:
- flüssiges spielen (keine lags) Wie soll man die Gegner überraschen wenn man in die Nähe eines Hügels kommt und allein durch die lags erkennt man das dahinter 30 Leute warten?
- individuelles Aussehen (Unterschiedliches Aussehen des Charakters. Aber auch die Möglichkeit ein Bestimmtes Rüstungsset in 2-3 Variationen zu wählen)
- keine unnötigen Item Verbesserungen (Vergleich zu WoW: man ist Stunden über Stunden damit beschäftigt etwas zu farmen um sich dann Rüstung verzaubern zu lassen ect. die Zeit ist in RvR besser aufgehoben)
- Stärkere NPCs Nachts über (Anfangszeit von DAoC: 3 Uhr Morgens die Gegner stehen vor der Tür und erobern mal ganz lässig alle Burgen. Klar ist 24 Stunden Krieg (und damit muss man leben) aber man sollte sowas dann etwas erschweren)
- PvP Instanzen (nach dem Motto 5vs5 und jede Gruppe hat ein variierendes Missionsziel)


----------



## Milwa (7. März 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil hoffe auf eine anständige Community
Vielleicht findet man ja sogar ein paar nette Rollenspieler^^und kann sein Hobby dann auch betreiben ohne gestört zu werden.


----------



## yoba (7. März 2008)

Ich hoffe, daß das Beste aus DAoC übernommen wird. Der Einstieg und die spielbarkeit einfach gestaltet ist. Und es auf keinen Fall sowas wie Ruffraktionen gibt. Daß hasse ich am meisten von allem. Gold farmen geht ja gerade noch, aber Ruf farmen hasse ich wie tödliche Krankheiten.


----------



## Blood11 (7. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir:...
> ...- Kein dämliches Brachlandchat rumgespamme...



keine sorge soweit ich wei8s wierd kein brachland geben^^


----------



## Leoncore (8. März 2008)

Was ich mir auch wünschen würde wäre, auch wenn man es erst später integrieren würde, ein ausgefeiltes Skill System wie in DAoC. Das gibt es so selten in einem MMORPG. Man kriegt in den meisten Spielen die Skills für die jeweilige Klasse vorgegeben, kann sie bei manchen minimal verstärken und das wars. In DAoC kann man die Sprüche/Skills verstärken, die man selbst möchte, ähnlich wie in Diablo2. Es bietet einem so viele Möglichkeiten. Einfach nur Hammer!!!


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Ich würde mir wünschen das es vll. so jede 6 Monate nen Krieg geben würde,also nen richtig fetten,nicht nur ein Schlachtfeld,das wär cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Jacks


----------



## Leoncore (8. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen das es vll. so jede 6 Monate nen Krieg geben würde,also nen richtig fetten,nicht nur ein Schlachtfeld,das wär cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hä? Wie meinst du das?^^ "War is everwere." Sagt doch schon alles. Ich weiß nich, aber es werden schon einige Spieler auf dem Schlachtfeld gegeneinander antreten können.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Hä? Wie meinst du das?^^ "War is everwere." Sagt doch schon alles. Ich weiß nich, aber es werden schon einige Spieler auf dem Schlachtfeld gegeneinander antreten können.


ich mein wo der ganze server drann teilnimmt,also halt n echter Krieg,wo man z.B. neue Orte(die eingepatcht wurden) erobern könnte.Halt wo alle mit machen und der solange geht bis eine bestimmte zielperson der anderen armee tot ist,dass kann dann so über 1 tag dauern,aber das wär cool


----------



## Macaveli (8. März 2008)

ich würde mir events wünschen wie es zb in wow war mit der öffnung der tore von aq, wo der ganze server verschiedene sachen sammeln und abgeben musste.
zb könnte es für jede fraktion ziele geben die man erst erreichen muss um zb verbesserte belagerungswaffen freizuschalten oder so, ist nur ein beispiel.
es wär auch geil wenn es solche events alle 2-3 monate geben würde wo halt alle gemeisam das gleiche ziel verfolgen, da gibts viele möglichkeiten.

ich erinnere mich als damals die tore aufgegangen sind das war echt ein eiles gefühl es endlich geschafft zu haben, irgendwie motivierend^^


----------



## -Hannibal- (8. März 2008)

Ich erinnere mich eigentlich nur noch an das open pvp ^^
Die Tore gingen gerade auf und schon sind die Ersten gefallen ^^
Hunderte Allis gegen hunderte Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war wirklich was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (8. März 2008)

jo das war echt geil, echt ne einmalige sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich erinnere mich aber auch an die laggs^^ vor aq angekommen aufeinmal *zack* disconnect, nach erfolgreichem relog aufeinmal wieder in if beim greifen^^


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

das meinte ich so 100 vs.100 und das öfter,man kämpft um neue orte,neue technick etc. wär echt hammer


----------



## Macaveli (8. März 2008)

weiß nimmer wo ich das gelesen hab aber soll es nicht 100 vs 100 geben?? ich glaubs zwar nicht ganz aber wär doch möglich oder?


----------



## Leoncore (8. März 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> weiß nimmer wo ich das gelesen hab aber soll es nicht 100 vs 100 geben?? ich glaubs zwar nicht ganz aber wär doch möglich oder?



Ich will es doch mal schwer hoffen. Es heißt ja MASSIVE Multiplayer Online RPG. Ich hab jedenfalls keine Lust, auf ner großen Map den Gegner dauernd suchen zu gehen und auf Scharmützel zu spielen. Das denke ich, würde den Spielern auch nich gefallen. Mind. 60 auf jeder Seite sollte schon sein. Bei DAoC gab es ja auch Schlachten zwischen mehreren hundert Spielern. Aber spezielle Events wird es bestimmt schon ma geben, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Macaveli (8. März 2008)

hoffentlich auch lagfrei^^


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Aber ich will das es ein event ist und nicht das man zu irgenteinem typen geht du ne wartezeit bekommst und dann drauf los kloppen,ich will das man dort z.B:hinreitet und dann direkt die schlacht sieht,nicht so n schlachtfeld was von der anderen welt abgeschnitten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (8. März 2008)

> ich mein wo der ganze server drann teilnimmt,also halt n echter Krieg,wo man z.B. neue Orte(die eingepatcht wurden) erobern könnte.Halt wo alle mit machen und der solange geht bis eine bestimmte zielperson der anderen armee tot ist,dass kann dann so über 1 tag dauern,aber das wär cool




Also das Spielprinzip von WAR ist Krieg in jeder Lage und mit jeder Handlung halt "WAR is everywhere".
Diese Feldzüge (ich nenne sie jetzt mal einfach so) sind das Grundprinzip des Spiels. 
Man ist ständig damit beschäftigt (und mit man meine ich den kompletten Server) den Gegnern Gebiete abzujagen und Burgen, Gebiete , Städte etc. einzunehmen. Dieser Hrieg wird nicht 100vs100 sondern tausende gegen tausende verteilt auf den ganzen Server.
Allerdings wird es bei den Burgkämpfen auch in einem engen Bereich sehr große ansamlungen von Spielern geben. Hier hat der Vorgänger von Mythic (die Macher von WAR) Dark age of Camelot schon gezeigt,dass es möglich ist Kämpfe mit mehr als 200 Spielern darzustellen.

Also ich denke du kannst dich beruhigt zurücklehnen, zumidest so lange bis WAR kommt, danach muss jeder kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit]
es wird abgetrennte Instanzen geben, die auf eine Spielerzahl begrenzt sind, so wie offenes PVP/RVR, PVE-Gebiete , Burgbelagerungen (mit Belagerungswaffen) etc.
Und da das Spiel noch ständig weiter entwickelt werden wird kann man sich noch auf eine Menge freuen , ich sage nur Skaven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Also das Spielprinzip von WAR ist Krieg in jeder Lage und mit jeder Handlung halt "WAR is everywhere".
> Diese Feldzüge (ich nenne sie jetzt mal einfach so) sind das Grundprinzip des Spiels.
> Man ist ständig damit beschäftigt (und mit man meine ich den kompletten Server) den Gegnern Gebiete abzujagen und Burgen, Gebiete , Städte etc. einzunehmen. Dieser Hrieg wird nicht 100vs100 sondern tausende gegen tausende verteilt auf den ganzen Server.
> Allerdings wird es bei den Burgkämpfen auch in einem engen Bereich sehr große ansamlungen von Spielern geben. Hier hat der Vorgänger von Mythic (die Macher von WAR) Dark age of Camelot schon gezeigt,dass es möglich ist Kämpfe mit mehr als 200 Spielern darzustellen.
> ...


GEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (8. März 2008)

ey hoffentlich geht mein urlaubsantrag durch^^


----------



## yoba (9. März 2008)

Ich würde einigen hier empfehlen, sich vorab Infos zu DAoC zu besorgen. Dann kommen nicht solche fragen wie: Wird es schlachten mit mehr als 80 Leuten geben. 
Habe echt das Gefühl einige denken nur in WoW-Relationen. Schaut bitte mal über den Tellerrand. Ich weiß viele von euch kennen nur WoW. Aber schaut euch bitte Infos zu DAoC an. Sucht nach Videos auf YouTube und sonstwo. Da werdet ihr sehen, wie echter Onlinekrieg ansatzweise aus sieht.


----------



## Rakna_Rok (9. März 2008)

Da kann ich meinem vorredner nur zustimmen. In den RvR gebieten von daoc waren 100 leute in einer zone schon eine sehr kleine teilehmeranzahl. zur primetime waren von jedem reich (3 Reiche gibts) jeweils mehr als 100 leute in einer zone und haben sich bekriegt.

und bei den keepschlachten konnten schonmal 6 std vorrübergehen. je nach zergleader und organisation der verteidiger oder angreifer (Belagerungswaffen, etc.)


----------



## chopi (15. März 2008)

-keine leute,die nach jedem satz glauben,ein "^^" schrieben zu müssen
-kein "du bleibst jetzt in der schlacht,sonst gibt´s igno",Rl ist nunmal wichtiger
-kreative q´s
-gute realms (belagergunsschlachten mit über 300leuten auf jeder seite)
-kein aussterben von lowlvlgebieten...ich war nie der schnellste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-dass ich mich erwachsener verhalte


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. März 2008)

- Keine Buffbots
- Buffs auf Grp only und Range begrenzt
- Nicht zu übertriebene Buffs (es soll auch ohne gehn, ich zieh das Beispiel nie gerne heran aber Buffs wie in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Time based nicht zu übertrieben, es hilft, aber entscheidet nicht jeden Kampf)



Den Rest hat mir Mythic schon längst erfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## umbraadeus (15. März 2008)

hallo,ich würd mir gleich mehrere dinge wünschen.
1. häuser wie in DaoC
2.PvP/RvR wie in DaoC ,also burgraids
3. das GOA die sache in europa nicht übernimmt(die sind zu lahm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
4.ein gutes,besseres ,gilensystem als in WoW,und wappen auch für umhänge(DaoC)
5.ein gutes buffsystem wie in DaoC

MfG Umbraadeus


----------



## Bason (15. März 2008)

Ich wünsche mir einen RP-Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja und  *keine * Kiddies (Also ich meine jetzt nicht Minderjährige, sondern diese "LoL, XD , kackboon" Schreiber).


----------



## Yuukami (15. März 2008)

ich weiß das es im dem spiel erst einmal um krieg geht ,ABER ich würd mir einen gewiisen schutz als lowy wünschen. Nicht das wenn man später nen twink macht andauernd von ijmd gerotzt wird.

Mein vorschlag derjenige sollte wenn der getötet spieler weit unter seinem lvl ist (er 70 du 20) nen debuff kriegen oder sowas. Das wiederum aber nur in den extremen fällen.

- Mount so früh wie möglich

- Keine Klasse X ist so lame einfach zu imba geflame (spiel selber atm nen druiden)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- richtig dickes pvp 

- pvp events z.b. gemeinsamer sturm auf städte(wird wohl in erfüllung gehe)

- Addons (z.B. Batender3 sowas in der art)

- instanzen die sich auf dei außenwelt auswirken

-günstiges monatsabbo (also billiger als wow)

- leicht verbessertes ehre system von wow(also net zu lange farmen)

- möglichst wenige klassische mittwoch morgende

- nicht zu übertriebene cd 

- viele möglichkeiten zu cc

- gildenhäuser die angegriffen werden können von einer verfeindeten gilde (in form eine events)

- schnelll auf des max level weil sin des spiels ist es nicht zu leveln

- Kein Städte gammeln ( kaum is man 70 is man ehe 24/7 in og oder ironforge)

- kompeten und freundliche admins

- Kein "eh kannst du mich ma ziehen"

- wenn die server events bei einer fraktion uberhand nehmen zb chaos kontroliert 3/4 der welt vorteile für die zurückgedrängten

- einfach zu erreichende gear 

- es kommt auf skillung und können im pvp an nicht auf die klasse

- Teamplay

- und und und könnt ich noch stunden weiter führen aber das wichtigste ist:

Warhammer sollte aus den fehler von Wow gelernt haben. Man sagt zwar immer WoW sei eines der besten MMO aber es hat auch seine macken. Neue spiele sollten daraus lernen und gutes übernehemn und schlechtes verbessern. (euch fallen selber beispeile ein).

Mfg Yuukami


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. März 2008)

War lernt nicht aus den fehlern von WoW... WoW ist ... naja ! andre Diskussion (ein schlechtes Spiel!!!)

Mythic lernt aus den Fehlern von DAoC, ihrem ersten MMORPG.


----------



## Cerboz (15. März 2008)

-Wie bei HdRO das man Narben ins Gesicht des Chars machen kann.
- Selbst zu mixende Stimme die man hört wenn man zum Beispiel /lol usw macht (Per Mikro/Headset seine Stimme aufnehmen und dann durch ein WAR-Programm seine Stimme veränder. Bei Chaos ins dunkle, bei Gobbos ins Schrille/Helle.
Das wäre ne geile Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crult (16. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> -Wie bei HdRO das man Narben ins Gesicht des Chars machen kann.
> - Selbst zu mixende Stimme die man hört wenn man zum Beispiel /lol usw macht (Per Mikro/Headset seine Stimme aufnehmen und dann durch ein WAR-Programm seine Stimme veränder. Bei Chaos ins dunkle, bei Gobbos ins Schrille/Helle.
> Das wäre ne geile Sache
> 
> ...




ich meine da gibts extra Programe für, deine Stimme zu ändern. Ich google das mal vielleicht geb ich hier später noch nen link hinzu wenn ichs finde. Aber ich weiß das das geht hab mal WoW RP gesehen, bzw gehört wie die Spieler über denn ingame Chat mit Stimmenverzehrer geredet haben und das waren keine Menschen die da gesprochen haben.


Sry hab leider keinen link gefunden, aber ich weiß was ich mir wünsche.

Ich will als Zwergenhammerträger durch die Gegend ziehen und Sigmars Hammer finden um damit denn Orks noch mehr aufs Maul zu geben.


----------



## Sin (16. März 2008)

> - Mount so früh wie möglich


Finde ich muss nicht sein. Ein Mount auf lvl 40 reicht vollkommen, die Leute sollen nicht so faul sein ^^



> - Keine Klasse X ist so lame einfach zu imba geflame (spiel selber atm nen druiden)


Druiden sind nicht Imba ^^



> - richtig dickes pvp


Darfür steht WAR ja, für epische PVP Schlachten mit 100ten von Spielern



> - pvp events z.b. gemeinsamer sturm auf städte(wird wohl in erfüllung gehe)


Wird Teil des Spiels seins



> - Addons (z.B. Batender3 sowas in der art)


Bitte alles nur keine dummen Addons, vor allem keine die dem einzelnen Spieler einen Vorteil gegenüber denen geben die keine Addons benutzen.



> - instanzen die sich auf dei außenwelt auswirken


Warum Instanzen? Lieber die Aussenwelt direkt beeinflussen können.



> -günstiges monatsabbo (also billiger als wow)


Muss nicht billiger als WoW sein, bin mit 13&#8364; im Monat durchaus zufrieden. Billiger würd nur dazu führen das noch mehr Schüler kommen.



> - leicht verbessertes ehre system von wow(also net zu lange farmen)


Kein Ehresystem, bitte nicht, jedenfalls nicht das von WoW oder ne abwandlung :-(



> - möglichst wenige klassische mittwoch morgende


Wenn die Serverwartung am Dienstag sind sollte das wegfallen ^^



> - nicht zu übertriebene cd


Und bitte kein Fear



> - viele möglichkeiten zu cc


Nein bitte nicht, CCs sind im PVP immer scheisse, vor allem wenn eine Klasse mehrere möglichkeiten dazu hat.



> - gildenhäuser die angegriffen werden können von einer verfeindeten gilde (in form eine events)


Housing haben sie ja schon gesagt wird es vorläufig nicht geben.



> - schnelll auf des max level weil sin des spiels ist es nicht zu leveln


Casuals = 1-2 Monate nach Aussage von Goa



> - Kein Städte gammeln ( kaum is man 70 is man ehe 24/7 in og oder ironforge)


Bleibt einem ja selbst überlassen. War isn PVP Spiel, also brauch man nur raus und Gegnerische Fraktion klatschen.



> - kompeten und freundliche admins


Meinst du damit GMs? Die Waren am Anfang in WoW auch freundlich, nur irgendwann ödet es mit sicherheit an, wenn man an einem Tag 200 mal die selbe Frage beantworten muss.



> - Kein "eh kannst du mich ma ziehen"


Wirds hoffentlich nicht geben, eher: Haste mal n paar gold?



> - wenn die server events bei einer fraktion uberhand nehmen zb chaos kontroliert 3/4 der welt vorteile für die zurückgedrängten


Die bekommen nach Aussagen NPC Unterstützung



> - einfach zu erreichende gear


Aber bitte nicht zu einfach, die Community brauch immer ein Ziel vor Augen, sonst wird ihr langweilig.



> - es kommt auf skillung und können im pvp an nicht auf die klasse


Es wird trotzdem immer n bis auf die Klasse ankommen, aber hoffentlich nicht so, dass z.b. ein Heiler den Nahkämpfer einfach ausbluten lassen kann, während er sich immer wieder gemütlich hochheilt.



> - Teamplay


Ist abhängig von der Community (leider)


----------

